

Lessons Learned: Writing a filesystem in D - lx
http://blog.experimentalworks.net/2015/07/lessons-learned-writing-a-filesystem-in-d/

======
Cyph0n
Did you consider Nim? It compiles down to C, has a very similar syntax to
Python, and is quite fast. It also has a robust standard library.

